# Verwendet ihr MDA?



## Gast 2007 (20. Dez 2007)

Entwickelt ihr Anwendungen mit MDA bzw. MDD? Wenn ja, mit welchem Framework/Tool?
Entwickelt jemand ne Anwendung mit MDA aber ohne DB?


----------



## masta // thomas (20. Dez 2007)

Meinst du, unter Einfluss von MDA?  :lol:


----------



## der JoJo (21. Dez 2007)

> Die Abkürzung MDA steht u.a. für:
> 
> * Missile Defense Agency, das Amt für Raketenverteidigung des US-Verteidigungsministeriums
> * 3,4-Methylendioxyamphetamin (ein Ecstasy-Wirkstoff)
> ...



und nu?
Können wir uns das jetzt aussuchen


----------



## Gast 2007 (22. Dez 2007)

Wenn du jetzt noch schaust was MDD sein kann und überlegst in was für nem Forum wir sind, dann kommst vielleicht sogar du drauf, was gemeint ist.


----------



## Wildcard (22. Dez 2007)

Ich verwende EMF.
http://www.eclipse.org/modeling/emf/


----------



## Gast (14. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

aus welchem Grund moechtest du das wissen ?

Planst du ein Projekt in dem Bereich ?

Moechtest du dich fortbilden etc. ?

Frage aus rein geschaeftlichen Motiven   

Wir suchen gerade ein Projekt in dem wir MDA anwenden koennen. 

Allerdings nicht auf dem Nivaeu wir generieren mal unsere "Hibernate-Objecte" sondern deutlich komplexer...

Als Tools sind uebrigens sehr gut zu gebrauchen: Magic Draw und Open Architecture Ware...


ps: Wir sind uebrigens zwei Freiberufler und verfuegen ueber ca. 3 Jahren Erfahrungen im Bereich der "grundlegenden" MDA...


----------



## MQue (15. Jun 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Ich verwende EMF.
> Eclipse Modeling - EMF - Home




Hallo,

wieviel hat EMF mit MDA (Model Driven Architecture) zu tun, ich bin gerade dabei, mir das MDA beizubringen, um meine Programme besser ändern zu könne,
Mir ist jetzt klar, das es beim MDA ziemlich abstrakt hergeht, z.B.: das Klassendiagramm mit UML zu beschreiben (einen Klasse ist ein Rechteck, einen Assoziation ist eine Linie usw.). Ist das beim EMF auch so?
lg


----------



## HoaX (16. Jun 2009)

Ja, wir generieren z.B. unsere EMF-Modelle aus UML-Graphen die wir mit ArgoUML erstellt haben.


----------

